# attachment disorder



## lisapalmer (May 11, 2011)

Evening 

Is there anyone who is also now parenting a child with an attachment disorder?

We are, and are getting professional help but would be great to find another parent coping with it day in day out......

Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry can't help but didn't want to read and run. Hope it gets easier soon Xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

I am mum to 2 children with severe attachment issues.

a few of us here have children with this problem.

ask away 

ritz


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, us too!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, our son has ADHD and attatchment difficulties, it's hard work we have just started on meds but they are not having any affect at the moment. Our son is struggling at the moment, this time of year is so difficult for children with attachment difficulties because of all the changes at school and lack of routine.


----------



## lisapalmer (May 11, 2011)

phew, thank goodness.  Our 3 year old DD has an attachment disorder and we have now got the support of a psychologist but these last two weeks have been so tough. She is hitting herself and me regularly and she has absolutely no remorse or empathy in her behaviour which I understand is part and parcel of her condition.  The psychologist says what we are doing is right and to stick with it but I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. It is exhausting and I'm wondering where it will end ..........


----------

